# New Bands Playing "Old School" Rock/ Metal



## PistWhiteMale (Nov 25, 2010)

There are many new groups that make that great old sound- I am talking music along the lines of the best of ACDC, Judas Priest, Led Zeppelin, Iron Maiden, Dio, old Def Leppard, etc...

Below is  list of the few that I have discovered, and I am certain there are more out there!  Would those of you who LOVE old school melodic, guitar heavy hard rock/ heavy metal help us out by posting your favorite new bands playing old style heavy music? 

AIRBOURNE: From Australia, a hard-rockin party music band tht sounds more like ACDC in their heyday than ACDC.  This is fist-poundin, beer slammin, party metal at it's best!

BLACK TIDE: From Florida, a metal slamming group of youngsters (the leader Gabriel Garcia was like 12 yo when the band started).  An amazingly talented metal band who cite early Metallica as their influence and it shows in their music.

DC4: LA band formed by Armored Saint (and former Odin) guitarist Jeff Duncan.  With ex-Dio guitar prodigy Rowan Robertson and the other two Duncan brothers, this band is a showcase of amazing talent!  Definitely heavy metal guitar crunching, head banging music!  Sound similar to Amored Saint but more raw.

DREAM EVIL:  From Europe, these guys obviously grew up listening to the Scorpions because that's who they sound like- OLD Scorpions style, but a bit heavier with more "Dungeon and Dragons" Dio-style songwriting.

FRAZE GANG: Canadian heavy rock/ pop power trio that rose from the ashes of Brighton Rock and continues along similar lines but with less invasive vocals.  Greg Fraser (guitars, vox) and Steve Skreebs (bass, bg vox) from Brighton Rock make up 2/3 of the band.

I am a head banging old fart who grew up in the Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin era of the 70's and the New Wave of British Heavy Metal in the 80's, and that's the style of music  am referring to.  

Please don't turn this into a "my band rules and your band sucks" session, as so many immature pussies like to do!  That being said, does anybody have any more bands to suggest and share?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 25, 2010)

PistWhiteMale said:


> There are many new groups that make that great old sound- I am talking music along the lines of the best of ACDC, Judas Priest, Led Zeppelin, Iron Maiden, Dio, old Def Leppard, etc...
> 
> Below is  list of the few that I have discovered, and I am certain there are more out there!  Would those of you who LOVE old school melodic, guitar heavy hard rock/ heavy metal help us out by posting your favorite new bands playing old style heavy music?
> 
> ...



The Black Keys:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCIh124i2sc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDMOiX6k6WI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNlaIUspBck&feature=related[/ame]

Hard to believe that two guys can put this kind of sound out.


----------



## PistWhiteMale (Nov 25, 2010)

Great sound- I wonder why they don't have a bassist?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2010)

PistWhiteMale said:


> Great sound- I wonder why they don't have a bassist?



They don't need one.  It's like the Doors.  They have their own sound.


----------



## Crow (Nov 26, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPiCqFfkAV0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsqDFU3P4gM[/ame]


----------



## grungestilllive (Jun 26, 2011)

There's this band that has exactly what you're talking about.  I think they're unsigned but they still rock.

They're called Railroad to Alaska  *Edited-Meister*


----------



## Novello (Jul 12, 2011)

We wanted to cover a metal ballad acoustically and were familiar with a song by Blackie Lawless and the metal band WASP called "Sleeping In The Fire". We both thought it was absolutely beautiful and decided to work up a version of it. This was created solely for our personal enjoyment, joy and passion for music and great songs. This was created using a couple of condersors an H-4 and an Ibanez acoustic guitar. We hope you guys will like it and enjoy it as much as we did putting it together. You can view on you tube, just plug in thenovelloband in the search box and give a listen.

Please like us on FaceBook if you enjoy what you hear,, we would be especially honored if you suscribe to our page, we are working on original music and would very much like to share that with you in the coming months.

Thanks so much for listening ... Novello ... Doug and Leah


----------



## MatiaDathen (Jan 19, 2012)

I did a snippet of about a minute and a half because I grew up in the 80's and will always stay there. I write all over the place so it is what it is. I'm currently working on a 'hillbilly song about child abuse'. Should be fun! Thanks for the great question, I arrived here from google.

Mike

PS. Don't mind the jibberish about tripping around the room... you can add an 'h' at the beginning of this link(i don't have 15 posts yet)

ttp://youtu.be/GeMa-9dgMtE]Heartless (take 2) long version - YouTube


----------



## eots (Jan 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6U-8LP1DY&feature=g-logo&context=G23ec485FOAAAAAAACAA]&#39;My First Hardcore Song&#39; by 8yr old Juliet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgekr (Jan 30, 2012)

Talented kid, really liked the video.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW3Y_YvP_jw]Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

